# our new 25rss



## sonniksen five (Aug 15, 2004)

SO EXCITED TO HAVE FOUND THE TRAILER WE WANTED! GREAT DEAL TOO!!! 3 GIRLS AND A MINI DACHSUND ALL EAGER TO TRAVEL!!! LIKE TO HEAR FROM ANY OUTBACKERS FROM CALIFORNIA.

Kenny Crista
Shelbi and Kaylee 10 (twins)
Lindsey 5
2004 outback 25rss
central california


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to "the family"

There's a bunch of Californians here who I'm sure will chime in.

Enjoy your new "home on wheels"

We've got twins also (11) Are yours identical or fraternal? Our daughters are fraternal, one red head with blue eyes and one blonde with brown eyes.

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on your new camper and welcome to the Outbackers. Our family lived in Stockton before we escaped CA and returned to WA, do miss the camping and the clubs we were part of while living there.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS!

I hope you enjoy your 25 RSS as much as we do. We used to live in Central CA too, but moved in the 80's. (Santa Maria & Lompoc)


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi, welcome to Outbackers, glad you found the site. We are in San Jose, where in Ca are you? Hope you enjoy your new Outback.
Rob


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Welcome to our ever growing fraternity.

We also live in California. Orange County, CA to be exact. We just purchased our first OB 21RS last weekend. Our 300 mile RT maiden voyage deep into San Diego county was a resounding success. Hope yours will be too.

Happy RV'ing!


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Congrats from another California Outbacker. We are in Santa Rosa Cal. where are you from?.

Jim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome aboard fellow Outbacking Californian


----------

